# Soft sculpture dolls I used to make in the 1980's



## Nussa

I made quite a few of these dolls during the cabbage patch doll craze. I also sewed their clothes.
Just thought you might like to see them. Came across the pictures today.


----------



## knitgogi

Those are really nice! It's wonderful that you've kept up with them all these years and that they are still in such good shape. 

I made one in the 80's, too. As a teacher, I was required to take 36 hours of in-service each year. At that time, we were allowed to take a few hours out of our field, so when the home-ec teacher offered an in-service for making these dolls, I took it, and made one for my daughter. She loved her and named her Susan, after a good friend of hers. She had blond hair, but I did not make her clothes. I bought them. She was much played with and is now "worse for the wear." lol Don't know what happened to her original clothes. The last time I saw her she was dressed in one of my daughter's tops, which was much too big for her.


----------



## Nussa

Thank you for the complements. I guess I forgot to tell you that I gave them as Christmas gifts. But two went to my own daughters, the blond one is in excellent shape, as my adult daughter got that one, but the one in the yellow dress went to my youngest daughter and has been very well loved.... :lol:


----------



## knitgogi

Oh, I see!  Can't believe you made so many! I was sure glad to finish the one!


----------



## atb

Can you tell me how the facial features are formed? The dolls are wonderful. It's an art well worth bringing back!


----------



## atb

Can you tell me how the facial features are formed? The dolls are wonderful. It's an art well worth bringing back!


----------



## freesia792

I LOVE these dolls! Bless you for posting this. I made them for my children too. My aunt an I were shopping for our children (she has a lot of children, and her youngest two were close to the ages of my oldest two)and we saw an entire display of these "ugly" dolls and wondered "who would ever want that?". JUST EVERY KID! Hottest selling toy that year. Well, the display was gone by the time we figured it out, so I resorted to making my children one. I was sure I couldn't do them well because I am NOT a sewer. Well, they turned out Wonderful, so wonderful, I was asked to make a few for others. I got the iron on eyes, but then I embroidered over that with two strands of the embroidery thread.
If you (or anyone) has the pattern you could share or tell me where to get it (internet search turned up nothing)I would love to have it. I have grandchildren now I'd like to make them for. I've kept a look out for the same fabric I used, and I can't find the exact same thing. Someone at Joannes should be able to suggest something that would sculpt as well as the fabric (I'm sure it was the same type the Cabbage Patch dolls are made of. What a timely post! I spent the summer looking for a pattern, and when at Joannes I look for the fabric (any fabric store actually)I am determined to learn to sew one day. Well, I did make a hideous skirt this summer that will never see the light of day..but I was good at the dolls. They are a keep sake for the older children.


----------



## freesia792

They are sculpted with a needle and thread. I used VERY strong flesh colored thread(like for upholstery) I don't remember the exact stitching pattern, but a person could practice that (maybe find directions on the internet?) but one thing I do remember...sore fingers. This is not a job for the timid. I stuffed those little head pretty full. The faces could be difficult to sculpt. The limb detail seemed a lot easier. I will say..every one of my kids checked for the butt. HAVE to have a butt. LOL those are easy. 


atb said:


> Can you tell me how the facial features are formed? The dolls are wonderful. It's an art well worth bringing back!


----------



## freesia792

I'm so excited about your post Nussa, you have no idea. Thank you.


----------



## atb

Patterns for sculpted cloth dolls are available at Etsy.com -- not free but available. Take a look. There are many of them.


----------



## Nussa

I had a pattern I had purchased for the dolls. I know I still have it someplace....it's just I'm not sure of the place....lol. The pattern came with iron on eyes. And when I ran out, I could go to Ben Franklin's and buy more.....Boy, those were the good old days.  But after about the 4th doll, I had learned how to paint them on myself, with craft paint. I would paint over them with clear nail polish so they wouldn't ware off. The features were formed by using a very long needle and flesh colored quilting thread. You would bring the thread in from the back of the doll, or at the seam, and make stitches under the eyes to form the cheeks and make dimples in the arms, legs, and elbows. Each foot had 5 toes. And the hands had fingers. The toes were made by hand sewing, and the fingers were made by sewing lines with the sewing machine. They even had belly buttons. You just used a smaller needle, and stitched a circle in the stomach and pulled it tight. She also had ears. The hair was the hardest part. I would wrap the yarn around a large cardboard sheet, then I would put painters tape down one side, and cut the other side. Then I would sew over the tape to secure the hair so I could hand sew the seam to the middle of the head. Then I would make braids or a pony tail or pig tails. Just thinking of it wears me out. I don't know how I managed to do it, as I'm not a particularly good sewer.... LOL. The stuffing took some time as well. My husband worked away from home, so I was up late a lot of nights. I hope I didn't boar you with all the information. I don't think I would have the stamina to do it now anymore. I was only in my mid 20's when I made them. I'm 56 now. 
I hope I gave you the information you were looking for.


atb said:


> Can you tell me how the facial features are formed? The dolls are wonderful. It's an art well worth bringing back!


----------



## Nussa

Etsy's Bonnie baby doll pattern looks very close to the type of doll I made. Many of the same features. But mine didn't have the painted lips, just a line sewn across the mouth. But the same type of ears. And the nose and facial features seem to be sewn the same. 
Mine also didn't have individual fingers or moveable joints. But the feet and backside seem to have the seams the way I remember them.


----------



## Nussa

Thank you freesia.......I may have the pattern still, someplace. And I do know that I have one pattern cut out that I never sewed. When I get the time, I'll see if I can't find the pattern. Not quite sure how I'd get it to you. I'm not terribly good at sending things on line. And I've never purchased anything online either. If I find it, we'll see if somehow I can get it to you. I might be able to scan it, and send it that way. Thanks again for the trip down memeory lane.....


freesia792 said:


> I LOVE these dolls! Bless you for posting this. I made them for my children too. My aunt an I were shopping for our children (she has a lot of children, and her youngest two were close to the ages of my oldest two)and we saw an entire display of these "ugly" dolls and wondered "who would ever want that?". JUST EVERY KID! Hottest selling toy that year. Well, the display was gone by the time we figured it out, so I resorted to making my children one. I was sure I couldn't do them well because I am NOT a sewer. Well, they turned out Wonderful, so wonderful, I was asked to make a few for others. I got the iron on eyes, but then I embroidered over that with two strands of the embroidery thread.
> If you (or anyone) has the pattern you could share or tell me where to get it (internet search turned up nothing)I would love to have it. I have grandchildren now I'd like to make them for. I've kept a look out for the same fabric I used, and I can't find the exact same thing. Someone at Joannes should be able to suggest something that would sculpt as well as the fabric (I'm sure it was the same type the Cabbage Patch dolls are made of. What a timely post! I spent the summer looking for a pattern, and when at Joannes I look for the fabric (any fabric store actually)I am determined to learn to sew one day. Well, I did make a hideous skirt this summer that will never see the light of day..but I was good at the dolls. They are a keep sake for the older children.


----------



## Nussa

Yes, I believe I was a lot stronger back then. I now have rheumatoid arthritis, so I don't think I could do that type of sewing anymore....that's probably how I got the arthritis....LOL. It was amazing how much stuffing you could get in a doll. I also stuffed them pretty firmly, but not to firm or they wouldn't sit down, and didn't feel cuddly.


freesia792 said:


> They are sculpted with a needle and thread. I used VERY strong flesh colored thread(like for upholstery) I don't remember the exact stitching pattern, but a person could practice that (maybe find directions on the internet?) but one thing I do remember...sore fingers. This is not a job for the timid. I stuffed those little head pretty full. The faces could be difficult to sculpt. The limb detail seemed a lot easier. I will say..every one of my kids checked for the butt. HAVE to have a butt. LOL those are easy.


----------



## amudaus

They are lovely..One year a friend gave me one in kit form,yes it is still waiting to be made up.


----------



## knitgogi

Nussa said:


> I had a pattern I had purchased for the dolls. I know I still have it someplace....it's just I'm not sure of the place....lol. The pattern came with iron on eyes. And when I ran out, I could go to Ben Franklin's and buy more.....Boy, those were the good old days.  But after about the 4th doll, I had learned how to paint them on myself, with craft paint. I would paint over them with clear nail polish so they wouldn't ware off. The features were formed by using a very long needle and flesh colored quilting thread. You would bring the thread in from the back of the doll, or at the seam, and make stitches under the eyes to form the cheeks and make dimples in the arms, legs, and elbows. Each foot had 5 toes. And the hands had fingers. The toes were made by hand sewing, and the fingers were made by sewing lines with the sewing machine. They even had belly buttons. You just used a smaller needle, and stitched a circle in the stomach and pulled it tight. She also had ears. The hair was the hardest part. I would wrap the yarn around a large cardboard sheet, then I would put painters tape down one side, and cut the other side. Then I would sew over the tape to secure the hair so I could hand sew the seam to the middle of the head. Then I would make braids or a pony tail or pig tails. Just thinking of it wears me out. I don't know how I managed to do it, as I'm not a particularly good sewer.... LOL. The stuffing took some time as well. My husband worked away from home, so I was up late a lot of nights. I hope I didn't boar you with all the information. I don't think I would have the stamina to do it now anymore. I was only in my mid 20's when I made them. I'm 56 now.
> I hope I gave you the information you were looking for.


A real stroll down memory lane there!  But like I said, I only made one. We painted the eyes on ours. And I "think" we did the fingers and toes both by hand. At least, I don't recall machine stitching the fingers. I never had a pattern. We just did what the teacher told us to. Her students were making them at the time, as well. Good teacher! (I also learned to decorate cakes when she offered an in-service at the time she was teaching her students to do it.)

Gee, I would LOVE to make a "Susan" for both my granddaughters, but like you, I'm just not sure I'd have the strength now (osteoarthritis) and I'm a little older than you are. BUT if you find the pattern, I just might at least try. Like freesia said, however, there could be a problem finding the material.


----------



## atb

Nussa, thank you. Yes, you answered my question about how to do the features. I get it. You are 56 -- that's young. Don't underestimate yourself. I know RA first hand because I have it. Don't let it rob you of your life. Keep crafting. You may be slower and feel a little awkward, but don't let it stop you. As far as hair goes on the dolls, I made many Raggedy Ann dolls in the past, and the way I did Annie's orange mop of hair was I crocheted a cap to fit her head snuggly, sewed it on, then secured many, many longer pieces of yarn through the crocheted cap. It made a great mop of hair.


----------



## pfoley

What fantastic job you did on those dolls; they are perfect!


----------



## vjh1530

OMG!! I made soft sculpture baby dolls! They looked like babies, not Cabbage Patch, but same process. I found my daughter's old doll recently when I was cleaning out an old box. I think I still have my pattern book somewhere, but don't have a clue where it might be or I would send it to you. Thanks for the memories! Mine also had butts and belly buttons, and you are so right, that was what the kids wanted to look at first thing. Too funny! If you made one, you made a bunch, because once the other kids and moms saw yours they all wanted one too. I think I sold 10 of them to the teachers at my daughter's school.

Thank you for posting them!! Yours are wonderfully made!

edited: Here is a pic of the pattern I used. This one had been for sale, so these patterns are out there, and I know the fabric is available online. Amazon also has the cabbage patch style patterns for sale, like you made. Those are harder than the simple babydoll I made, I think. 

I don't think I have any photos. You were so smart to take pics of yours!

oops! photo too big! If I can resize I'll post. Did anyone else make dolls?


----------



## vjh1530

So sorry to jump in on your post, but you got me so excited! I had forgotten those dollies and how much fun they were - kinda like Gypsycream's bears. You never knew "who" they would be until you were done sewing them.


----------



## maysmom

Brings back memories--my mother stood in line to snag one of four Cabbage Patch Kid dolls available at a store in 1984.
I was 30 years old, lol! I still have that doll, I think her name is Zara Elizabeth. I also had a pattern, years and years ago, for a soft sculpture doll. The eye transfers were available at stores. There was a like of knit fabric in different skin tones; I even found a package recently at a flea market. DD is going to make something with it. Wonderful job on all of them, Nussa, and thanks for posting!

Karen N.


----------



## Nussa

Yes, I know the material was sold as doll making material. And the last one I made was in the early 1990s, and I had a devil of a time finding that same material.


knitgogi said:


> A real stroll down memory lane there!  But like I said, I only made one. We painted the eyes on ours. And I "think" we did the fingers and toes both by hand. At least, I don't recall machine stitching the fingers. I never had a pattern. We just did what the teacher told us to. Her students were making them at the time, as well. Good teacher! (I also learned to decorate cakes when she offered an in-service at the time she was teaching her students to do it.)
> 
> Gee, I would LOVE to make a "Susan" for both my granddaughters, but like you, I'm just not sure I'd have the strength now (osteoarthritis) and I'm a little older than you are. BUT if you find the pattern, I just might at least try. Like freesia said, however, there could be a problem finding the material.


----------



## Nussa

Not a problem vjh. I love the ones with the hair that looks real. I don't remember if they had patterns for little baby dolls like that or not, back then.


vjh1530 said:


> So sorry to jump in on your post, but you got me so excited! I had forgotten those dollies and how much fun they were - kinda like Gypsycream's bears. You never knew "who" they would be until you were done sewing them.


----------



## Nussa

Now where were you when I was doing all the work on those dolls hair???.....LOL. I am good at recreating what I see, but not so good at thinking those things up for myself... )


atb said:


> Nussa, thank you. Yes, you answered my question about how to do the features. I get it. You are 56 -- that's young. Don't underestimate yourself. I know RA first hand because I have it. Don't let it rob you of your life. Keep crafting. You may be slower and feel a little awkward, but don't let it stop you. As far as hair goes on the dolls, I made many Raggedy Ann dolls in the past, and the way I did Annie's orange mop of hair was I crocheted a cap to fit her head snuggly, sewed it on, then secured many, many longer pieces of yarn through the crocheted cap. It made a great mop of hair.


----------



## vjh1530

Nussa said:


> Not a problem vjh. I love the ones with the hair that looks real. I don't remember if they had patterns for little baby dolls like that or not, back then.


Yup. I made mine in 1983. Seems like yesterday!


----------



## freesia792

Nussa, if you should find the pattern, or the one you have cut out...perfect! If you would just trace it for me onto paper, that's all I would need. That's how I got my first pattern. If you can send it to me postage due (do they still have such a thing?) I'd be MORE than happy to pay for postage. Please P.M me if/when ever you should find it. LOL I would die a happy woman to make these for my grandchildren, and my niece. My children, or my niece didn't have grandparents very long. My grandmother made things like this for me and I made them for my kids because I loved it so much when Grandmother made things for me. There was no one other than me to do things like that for my kids. As far as my niece goes...she's just got me (I work w/her parents, and I pick her up from school sometimes and bring her back to work. She called me "Mom" today by accident. We both laughed about it). No grandparents anywhere. She's only 9 and she deserves something like a doll to remember she's loved and in someone's heart, as well as her parents. Your post made me so happy when I remembered how much those dolls were loved. THIS IS WHY I'M ON KP.


Nussa said:


> Thank you freesia.......I may have the pattern still, someplace. And I do know that I have one pattern cut out that I never sewed. When I get the time, I'll see if I can't find the pattern. Not quite sure how I'd get it to you. I'm not terribly good at sending things on line. And I've never purchased anything online either. If I find it, we'll see if somehow I can get it to you. I might be able to scan it, and send it that way. Thanks again for the trip down memeory lane.....


----------



## rujam

They are gorgeous.


----------



## artsyist

Wow! Does that bring back memories! I had sons, no daughters, but I made dolls anyway. I think those dolls got loved to pieces. I would like to make one for my new granddaughter. I'll have to search the basement for my patterns after Christmas.


----------



## Windbeam

They are so cute. Bet you made someone very happy!


----------



## johannecw

I made these dolls too. I wish I remembered how to make now. My grand kids still play with the old dolls and the clothes I made, but the dolls are looking a bit worn out - much loved, I guess. Thanks for sharing memories.


----------



## tielma

Really really nice! Much prettier and more appealing than the original Cabbage Patch dolls, which I found un-natural and gruesome looking.


----------



## meade1

I purchased "The Original Doll Baby Pattern Book" by Martha Nelson Thomas with Marla Strecker copywrited in 1984. I got two molded vinyl heads and enough fabric for two bodies but never had the courage to make them. I am not that good with sewing. Does anyone know the cost to make two dolls? I would need to get the thread and stuffing. I live in Kentucky if anyone is interested.


----------



## Soprano Knitter

Wow! How is it done?

Betsy


----------



## Ronie

First off your dolls are beautiful! I just love them, I remember the Cabbage Patch Craze all too well... this is my story!
My good friend and I both had daughters just a few days apart and we were shopping for gifts.. I am thinking at this time it was for their birthdays in October and there were the cabbage patch dolls but someone at work had made a doll like yours! I loved that one so much that I opted to get my daughter the home made one instead of the cabbage patch doll.. well we all know what happened just a few months later! LOL by the time I was able to get my daughter the Cabbage patch doll it was a few years later and she wasn't all that interested anymore... the funny thing is.. the doll I bought was more expensive than the Cabbage Patch!!! I just didn't have the insight (none of us did) as to how popular they became.. She loved the doll by the way... and I bought her many more home made dolls over the years and she loved them all...


----------



## amberdragon

i i can find it..i have a pattern i wrote for a class i taught in how to make these dolls..sold a lot of them, gave one to my mother and to my mother-in law..i still have a couple of them....if i can find the pattern,i will be glad to share it with anyone who wants it.


----------



## vjh1530

Here is a link to a bunch of free cabbage patch doll clothes patterns for knit, crochet, sew.

http://craftatticresources.blogspot.com/2009/10/cabbage-patch-and-baby-doll-resources.html


----------



## knitnanny

Beautiful dolls! We were living in Canada's north when my young daughter wanted a Cabbage Patch doll for Christmas. There was no way I would be able to find a store and then line up to buy one. I made one for her and she loved it. Thanks for the memory...


----------



## Cassews

Oh my .. I think I will have to put that one into the 2014 bucket and make some dolls. Get me a few soft scuplture books and learn .. Thank you !!for sharing, I have often thought of doing dolls and animals.


----------



## Soprano Knitter

vjh1530 said:


> Here is a link to a bunch of free cabbage patch doll clothes patterns for knit, crochet, sew.
> 
> http://craftatticresources.blogspot.com/2009/10/cabbage-patch-and-baby-doll-resources.html


Thanks so much for posting this! I love it!


----------



## auntycarol

They're lovely!


----------



## hasamod41

WOW This brings back memories. Thank you for posting them and sharing. I would love to know how to make the eyes.


----------



## hasamod41

knitgogi said:


> A real stroll down memory lane there!  But like I said, I only made one. We painted the eyes on ours. And I "think" we did the fingers and toes both by hand. At least, I don't recall machine stitching the fingers. I never had a pattern. We just did what the teacher told us to. Her students were making them at the time, as well. Good teacher! (I also learned to decorate cakes when she offered an in-service at the time she was teaching her students to do it.)
> 
> Gee, I would LOVE to make a "Susan" for both my granddaughters, but like you, I'm just not sure I'd have the strength now (osteoarthritis) and I'm a little older than you are. BUT if you find the pattern, I just might at least try. Like freesia said, however, there could be a problem finding the material.


Ditto


----------



## yona

What beautiful dolls, thanks for sharing.


----------



## collectordolls

Boy did this bring back memories. I too made the Cabbage Patch type dolls. I still have the patterns and material. I used a few different patterns to make my dolls. I found a pig pattern which showed how to do really great cheeks. Then a different pattern showed how to do a real foot and toes so my dolls did not have the stubby foot of the original. My dolls could wear shoes. I even sold some of my dolls when people could not get a real one and needed a gift. It was so much fun creating the face features and seeing how it would come out because they were all different. 

My Mom used to make them also so and it was funny because she would make a few heads and put them around the house until she felt like making the bodies. 

One day I keep saying I have to get everything out and make a couple for my granddaughters. But I am so out of practice I don't even know where to start.

Thank you for posting the pictures of your little girls you brought back wonderful memories for me. Eloise


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Lovely dolls.

I took my daughter to Baby Land General in Georgia, where Xavier Roberts invented the original Cabbage Patch Doll.
It was such an awesome experience .. 
Daughter then was 11 years old and when she held one of those dolls .. she didn't even have to ask for it .. I just knew it was her doll lol
I wish I had known of a pattern then as those dang dolls were so pricey .. especially for a single parent.

Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Nussa

When the Cabbage Patch dolls came out, I wanted so badly to get them for my two daughters, but I just couldn't justify the price at the time. I guess that's why I started to sew the dolls. I sold quiet a few of them, and donated one for a Christmas raffle at our church. I had sewn the raffle doll a white dress with red velvet trim. I wonder if I ever took a picture of her? 
I gave all the dolls I sewed, a birthday and a name. I wrote it on their little bottoms...lol.


CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Lovely dolls.
> 
> I took my daughter to Baby Land General in Georgia, where Xavier Roberts invented the original Cabbage Patch Doll.
> It was such an awesome experience ..
> Daughter then was 11 years old and when she held one of those dolls .. she didn't even have to ask for it .. I just knew it was her doll lol
> I wish I had known of a pattern then as those dang dolls were so pricey .. especially for a single parent.
> 
> Thanks for the memory.


----------



## knitgogi

Nussa said:


> I gave all the dolls I sewed, a birthday and a name. I wrote it on their little bottoms...lol.


How absolutely adorable!!!

If you find that picture, please post!!!

So glad you started this thread! Have so enjoyed hearing everyone's memories.


----------



## vjh1530

knitgogi said:


> How absolutely adorable!!!
> 
> If you find that picture, please post!!!
> 
> So glad you started this thread! Have so enjoyed hearing everyone's memories.


I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Lovely dolls.
> 
> I took my daughter to Baby Land General in Georgia, where Xavier Roberts invented the original Cabbage Patch Doll.
> It was such an awesome experience ..
> Daughter then was 11 years old and when she held one of those dolls .. she didn't even have to ask for it .. I just knew it was her doll lol
> I wish I had known of a pattern then as those dang dolls were so pricey .. especially for a single parent.
> 
> Thanks for the memory.


I had not known there was such a place at the time or I certainly would have taken my daughter, as it is only about a 5 hour drive from here! I made her the "Susan" doll, but she had 3 Cabbage Patch dolls over the years, as well--Christmas presents, of course. I remember having to be on a waiting list at Toys R Us for the first one, as they were so popular and always sold out. I was sweating it out that Santa wouldn't deliver what was top on the list! Thankfully, he came through just in the "nick"  of time!

My grandchildren don't have any CP dolls, but they might enjoy visiting anyway. I'll have to think about that! They absolutely LOVE going to the American Girl Doll store in Atlanta.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Well back in the day I was a single parent and (with No child support either) it was so pricy and we ate beans, fried potatoes and corn bread for weeks lol

If I remember right Baby Land General was in Cleveland, Georgia .. I lived in Stockbridge at the time.

So when the granddaughters came .. all they wanted one Christmas was the huge life size Barbie.. so grandma found one.. next few holidays it was an American Doll for each..
Geez no wonder I stayed broke lol ..

But their smiles were priceless.



knitgogi said:


> I had not known there was such a place at the time or I certainly would have taken my daughter, as it is only about a 5 hour drive from here! I made her the "Susan" doll, but she had 3 Cabbage Patch dolls over the years, as well--Christmas presents, of course. I remember having to be on a waiting list at Toys R Us for the first one, as they were so popular and always sold out. I was sweating it out that Santa wouldn't deliver what was top on the list! Thankfully, he came through just in the "nick"  of time!
> 
> My grandchildren don't have any CP dolls, but they might enjoy visiting anyway. I'll have to think about that! They absolutely LOVE going to the American Girl Doll store in Atlanta.


----------



## vjh1530

My oldest granddaughter has started talking about wanting an American doll, but wow, are they expensive! She has never been a kid that was all that enamored of dolls, so for her suddenly to want one at 8 yrs old means one of the kids at school must have talked about their's, not that she actually wants one to play with. I would buy one for her, but to spend that much $$ for a one-week-wonder is rather steep. I saw custom made doll clothes for those dolls recently online for $200 for a dress!! I don't spend that much on my own clothes, lol!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

I hear you sis.

The American Girl dolls also teach a bit of history depending on the doll.
I would certainly question why she would want the doll and make it clear the clothes for doll come from her parents? lol

So many pressures to "fit in" these days .. geez

I agree my clothes do NOT cost that much either lol



vjh1530 said:


> My oldest granddaughter has started talking about wanting an American doll, but wow, are they expensive! She has never been a kid that was all that enamored of dolls, so for her suddenly to want one at 8 yrs old means one of the kids at school must have talked about their's, not that she actually wants one to play with. I would buy one for her, but to spend that much $$ for a one-week-wonder is rather steep. I saw custom made doll clothes for those dolls recently online for $200 for a dress!! I don't spend that much on my own clothes, lol!!


----------



## knitgogi

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I hear you sis.
> 
> The American Girl dolls also teach a bit of history depending on the doll.
> I would certainly question why she would want the doll and make it clear the clothes for doll come from her parents? lol
> 
> So many pressures to "fit in" these days .. geez
> 
> I agree my clothes do NOT cost that much either lol


Ditto on all of the above!


----------



## collectordolls

I never actually got to the Babyland Hospital I always wanted to go but I did buy Xavier Roberts pattern books and I did make the dolls which I really enjoyed doing.

I remember when the Coleco dolls first came out and I thought they were so funny looking no one would want one. Then my girlfriend mentioned that she was going crazy looking for them because whenever she went to the store they were already sold out. I live near a mall and so one day I was in Gimbels and there was a whole bunch of them on three tables as soon as I got home I called her and told her there was plenty there. By time she got there they were all gone I could not believe it. Then a few days later again I was at the mall Newberrys this time again there had to be at least 75 there I called her as soon as I got home (don't forget this is before cellphone) again by time she got there they were gone. Even if you take into account it takes me 10 Minutes to walk home and it took her 15 minutes to drive and park I was just amazed. The next time I found them she was actually with me and there they were in Woolworths and she grabbed
two, by this time they were starting to grow on me so I got one for my daughter and walked out of the store, then I realized my son would also want one so I went immediated back into the store and they were all gone except for one little boy the only problem was some lady was holding him and I heard her asking her friend should she buy it. So you know I just had to stand there willing her to put it down and guess what she did and I grabbed it so fast. My son and daughter still have them.


----------



## knitgogi

vjh1530 said:


> My oldest granddaughter has started talking about wanting an American doll, but wow, are they expensive! She has never been a kid that was all that enamored of dolls, so for her suddenly to want one at 8 yrs old means one of the kids at school must have talked about their's, not that she actually wants one to play with. I would buy one for her, but to spend that much $$ for a one-week-wonder is rather steep. I saw custom made doll clothes for those dolls recently online for $200 for a dress!! I don't spend that much on my own clothes, lol!!


My oldest gd was never interested in dolls, either, but asked for her first one when she was 7. She then continued to ask for one for the next three years, and has actually played with them quite a bit, I'd say, until this year when she started middle school. She has never played with another doll! Never cared for Barbies, etc. She also read all 6 books that went with her first one (Samantha), and had An American Girl Doll birthday party that year, complete with a "Samantha" birthday cake by "Gogi."


----------



## knitgogi

vjh1530 said:


> I saw custom made doll clothes for those dolls recently online for $200 for a dress!! I don't spend that much on my own clothes, lol!!


Oh, and I was able to find some good deals on Samantha's clothes on ebay over that year, too--most listed as "new in box," even though they were older versions. Samantha then was "retired," so I probably wouldn't be able to find good deals now. Not sure about deals on the other dolls' clothes.


----------



## SouthernGirl

quite lovely


----------



## vjh1530

Thanks for the info on the American Girl Dolls. Her birthday is in the Spring so I'll see what happens by then. My Christmas shopping is done, thank goodness!


----------



## aussieHC

atb said:


> Can you tell me how the facial features are formed? The dolls are wonderful. It's an art well worth bringing back!


I agree - I'm sure they would be popular in the 'new generation'. I made some similar back in the 80's but unfortunately lost the pattern.


----------



## Helgajr1

Oh yes ,I remember them LOLO Al made many of them ..I fact I came across my pattern for soft sculptured Mr. T just the other day ..made a couple of those ..went to the goodwill and salvation army store for all the gold chains and other junk


----------



## grma16

Great job on all.


----------



## determined_to-knit

Your dolls are quite beautiful!!! They all have such pretty faces and darling outfits!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Nussa

Thank you all for the complements....I'm getting a swelled head....LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792

And you should! When these were popular, most of us did this more because it was meaningful to the receiver, not because everyone else was doing it. (although, the dolls sure were)NO ONE is doing it now..I think that's what would make it special again. We'll be unique, at least till the rest are on to us!


Nussa said:


> Thank you all for the complements....I'm getting a swelled head....LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66

They are so sweet!


----------



## Byrdgal

Beautiful dolls!!!!


----------



## Isa53

Very good work!


----------



## DWF

These are Foster Kids dolls: http://www.amazon.com/Foster-Children-Tiny-Sculpture-Dolls/dp/B000J0XKT4
I think it's funny that you say that you aren't much of a sewer because these dolls are quite difficult to make. I've made two but they didn't come out nearly as beautifully as yours. Would love to have better pics.


----------



## Nussa

Thank you for the compliments. Yes, the Foster Kids dolls patterns are the ones I used. I made them when I was about 28 yrs old. And am now 56, and can't imagine putting in all that time sewing again. If I ever come across anymore pictures of the dolls I've sewn, I'll will certainly post them. :thumbup:



DWF said:


> These are Foster Kids dolls: http://www.amazon.com/Foster-Children-Tiny-Sculpture-Dolls/dp/B000J0XKT4
> I think it's funny that you say that you aren't much of a sewer because these dolls are quite difficult to make. I've made two but they didn't come out nearly as beautifully as yours. Would love to have better pics.


----------



## quiltdaze37

Awwwww!!! So cute


----------



## DWF

The pattern for these dolls is the Foster Kids Tiny Tots
http://www.amazon.com/Foster-Children-Tiny-Sculpture-Dolls/dp/B000J0XKT4

I've made a few and it is very hard to get the face to come out right. I just found another pattern that looks to be much easier (and pics from doll makers who have used the pattern show that good results are pretty common). I noticed that the dollmaker has solved several of the problems I ran into with the Foster Kids dolls. She uses a medium pom pom bracketed by two smaller ones to form the nose and make needle sculpting way easier (they are underneath the fabric). She also lines the eyes with muslin on the back side and that keeps them from stretching (I have been able to track down the old iron-on eyes on Ebay). And her sculpting of the head doesn't just go in and out under the chin but also goes up to the top of the head. This makes the features, like the smile and the brow really shapely. Here's the link to these patterns: http://www.amazon.com/Foster-Children-Tiny-Sculpture-Dolls/dp/B000J0XKT4


----------

